# My cat bites the whiskers off my other cat!



## bailey'smom (Aug 19, 2010)

I have two young cats (both of them just over a year old.) They are best buddies. They both have very different personalities. I have had cats for over 50 years, and I have never seen this.........Bailey bites off ALL the whiskers from Stella!! Stella just has little tiny nubs of whiskers. Even her "eyebrows" that come from above her eyes are short. I do not understand it at all. I have seen Bailey do it. When I make her stop she gets angry and walks away. She does it in kind of an aggressive manner, but Stella doesn't seem to mind at all. She just sits there and takes it. Poor little Stella with no whiskers...........Anyone ever hear of this??:???:


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

that is called grooming! I had a cat who trimmed off every whisker of all of her kittens then she started on all the other cats in the house! and she kept it up too. the only cat with whiskers was one she wasn't friendly with!


----------



## bailey'smom (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, this is Bailey, she is the one who bites off the whiskers. Grooming?? Wow....Doesn't seem like a very nice thing to do, really.....


----------



## bailey'smom (Aug 19, 2010)

*B&W cat is Stella. She still had short whiskers then..*


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

It is done with loving affection, like your mom cleaning the corner of your mouth or washing your face. Remember how you protested?


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Does Stella jump okay, any problems? I thought whiskers helped a cat judge distances.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

my other kitties did ok without their whiskers, they just looked funny..


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

One of my females bit of all her kitties whiskers, but she didn't chew off anyone else's. I dunno I think it is grooming to the "X". Cats don't seem to need whiskers (or tails!) for balance. My Devons' whiskers are very short and kinky and I had Manx with no tails, and they didn't seem to need them or miss them for judging distance or balance. In the case of Manx they had a shorter body than average cat that compensates.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Whiskers are for feeling their way in the dark, like a blind man's cane.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

That sounds like strange behavior to me. I thought a cat needed those whiskers also. Poor whiskerless kitty!!


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

remember, cats can see much better in the dark than you can. Of course their whiskers are there for a reason, they help them get around, but without them, they're going to be fine. Ever watch a blind cat get around? Don't worry about it. really. it's an annoying habit but we never figured out to make our cat stop it.


----------

